

Youtube has increased maximum video time to 10 hours - aberatiu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLArBZISjio

======
shii
orly? I've been enjoying 10 hour+ vids and more on YouTube for awhile now:

[http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yo...](http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DwZZ7oFKsKzY&v=wZZ7oFKsKzY&gl=US)

[http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4n549yphi#/watch?desktop_uri=http%...](http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4n549yphi#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DjI-
kpVh6e1U&v=jI-kpVh6e1U&gl=US)

Also check the many long 4, 6, 10 hour vids in related vids

------
onassar
Would be interesting to think about the practical uses of this. C-SPAN videos
Congress/senate hearings? Court cases? Could be pretty important long-term.

